# Oklahoma -- Anyone



## ibsjohn (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm living the OK - In the Tulsa area.. Anyone else?....................


----------



## mrscritter (Jun 1, 2004)

IBS-D in Enid, OKJeanie


----------

